# Hubby finally said YES!



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I am ordering Haunted house in a box! Now I know many of you may not like this product- but we think its cool! Hubby loves Christmas adn me Halloween- so it will have 2 uses- thus my way of getting to turn loose of the cash


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Have fun with it and show us the results!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

what is that...haunted house in a box?? show us a pic when you get some.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Here ya go, Wormyt, Haunted House in a Box
http://www.cowlacious.com/Show Controllers.htm


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

NIIICE those are cool.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks brad I didn't know what that was either...
sounds cool halloweengoddessrn ...
good idea to use it for xmas too


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I think it is really neat product. I watch their video for the fun of it.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey this looks cool. It would be a great idea for a gift for some of our haunters who are beginners. I think i might put that on my wish list for this year, maybe the hubby will decide to surprise me with something like this instead of another gift card.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Turtle- better be a BIG gift card- this stuff isnt cheap!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I think the basic is $399 or something like that.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yikes, that much huh. Well..crap. Maybe i could be REALLY REALLY good. LMAO who am i kidding. GUess I better just get a book for dummies and make my own.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You need to do some Otaku hacks. LOL!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That looks really cool. Since I just got hubby to spring for two buckies, I doubt I'l be able to talk him into anything else for awhile. Lucky you.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Great choice for Halloween! I've seen many online videos of home haunters over the last two years. I also loved the idea of using it for Christmas too. It was the Christmas aspect of it that ultimately stopped us from purchasing it. We wanted the three higher end LED Christmas trees but when we saw the price, it just wasn't doable. Best thing to do is try and familiarize yourself with it early enough before Halloween, perhaps set up some of your decor in your basement as a test. Can't wait to see some video of your haunt.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea, I just sold all my controllers and monster board. I think Haunted house in a box is ok, but it is better just to buy the basics and learn how to do it.


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

Here is the haunt in the box manufacturer's website. Animated Lighting


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Just an FYI- I spoke to Paul in sales this morning- because it "off season" Im getting a 20% discount! My hubby has a degree in computer programming so he's exicted to do that part of it. I looked into building our own- but neither one of us feel comfotable(knowledgable ) enough to buy parts and make them work. They are very helpful and I am getting the Haunted house in a box Pro- its expandable to do all kinds of functions for haunting or Christmas. Hubby likes the LED lights because they are cheaper to run adn last alot longer.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay so what is the difference between the regular and the pro? More channels? I just need a laymens explanation about this thing. I am interested in this and my husband says if i want it that bad to just get it, especially with the discount. And i think i can get my dad to pitch in for some of the costs if we share it. The folks do Xmas and i do halloween.

And yes DT you could buy the stuff and learn how to use it yourself, but for those of us out there like me...I wouldnt know what to buy to even start or where to go to learn how to start. If you can build this, why not offer to build one for someone here at say half the cost of the HHIAB. My desire for something like this is the fact that im totally electronics challenged. I have NEVER worked with them and the thought of being able to create a custom light setup with corresponding music and sound effects appeals to me greatly. So if there are other of you out there who can make something similar to this HHIAB let me know, Id be happy to pay YOU instead of some random place. Okay thanks


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

That IS expensive. But very cool! And ideal for those of us who aren't gifted in that kind of computer area. I wish they had a video for a Christmas display.

Just for comparisons sake, DeathTouch, how much would the components run if you built one like that from scratch? Plus man hours?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

They do have video of Chrstmas shows- check out under Showcase. So heres the deal I got: HHIB Pro, the animation software- 6 pre-programmed songs ( 2 Halloween and 4 Christmas on SD cards) plus software training for one day for both me and hubby.... for a grand total with shipping $1019.00. The difference between regular and Pro is that Pro is expandable- you can add more channels and accessories and do both Christmas and Halloween. Regular HHIB comes with pre-programmed spooky sounds and light show - period. It is not expandable and you cannot do Christmas as well. I know its a hell of a lot of money- be we look at it as an investment and liked the flexiblity. Im sure someone of here could make it for cheaper- but the software allows you to take a pic of your home- place lights on the pic like in real time and then you can see on the computer what your "show" will look like. No other company can offer that. Plus we liked the idea of getting training straight from the people and support if we run into problems or questions.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Wow! And I still thought it was worth the money, even before learning all this! I'll have to go back to the site and look for the Christmas display. That has got to rock too!


----------

